# NVIDIA GeForce GTX 590 Launch Date is March 22



## btarunr (Mar 9, 2011)

The dust seems to have settled down, after AMD's launch of the Radeon HD 6990, extending the red-team's performance lead previously held precariously by the Radeon HD 5970, to the GeForce GTX 580. It looks like NVIDIA will challenge the performance leadership with GeForce GTX 590, a dual-GPU graphics card that uses two GF110 GPUs (the ones on GTX 570 and GTX 580), for an SLI-on-a-stick solution. Rumors of NVIDIA working on this card became concrete as early as in November 2010, when NVIDIA's reference board became public for the first time. 

Latest reports suggest that NVIDIA has chosen March 22 as the launch day of GeForce GTX 590. Incidentally, that is also the launch date of EA/Crytek's much-hyped, initially DirectX 9 action/shooter game, Crysis 2. GeForce GTX 590 uses two GF110, though the shader configuration and clock speeds are not known. Since NVIDIA is chasing the top-spot, you can expect the most optimal configuration for the GF110s. A total of 3 GB (1536 MB per GPU system) on board, and NVIDIA's workhorse PCI-E bridge, nForce 200 will be the traffic cop and radio station between the two GPUs. The card will be able to do 3DVision Surround (NVIDIA's multi-display single head technology comparable to ATI Eyefinity) on its own, without needing a second card.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 9, 2011)

Awsome 



its about time NVidia released another dual GPU card.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 9, 2011)

This girl is hot!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 9, 2011)

good bye sweet 6990, time is come for new master


----------



## ERazer (Mar 9, 2011)

finally! cant wait for w1z's review so i can decide which card going to replace my 5870


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 9, 2011)

Im so excited !!!!!! Can't wait !!!


----------



## Assimilator (Mar 9, 2011)

So the 6990 is going to be the world's fastest video card for... just over 2 weeks. Can't wait to see it get curb stomped by the 590.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 9, 2011)

I can feel the earth already getting warmer.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 9, 2011)

now all they need is a 2000watt psu for sli


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 9, 2011)

I believe we can take 570 in SLI and get some idea of how the 590 will perform.  But we will see once it's released.  Although I do believe it will tip the charts in power consumption though.


----------



## Red_Machine (Mar 9, 2011)

That's a stock photo from last year.  I expect the PCB layout has changed significantly since then.


----------



## _JP_ (Mar 9, 2011)

If people were already commenting on the HD 6990's relatively high power-consumption and noise, when this one comes out, those people will have heart-attacks!
Let's get this monster fight started!!


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 9, 2011)

Power Consumption - Very High
Heat - Very High
Performance - Very High
Price - Very High
Noise - ???

There is no chance NV would release a dual gpu card after AMD's unveiling unless they were sure it would win the title of fastest card.  Power wont matter to them.  And given AMD have dropped the ball on power consunption with the 6990, expect 590 to burst the ball.

It's now like a soap opera.  I wouldn't buy one of either but it sure is fun waiting and watching the numbers.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 9, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> Noise - ???



Looking at the way display outputs are arranged, I can guess two possibilities: 
A dual/triple fan cooler that exhausts inside the case (more likely)
A triple slot graphics card with a vent, just so it could have a single-fan exhaust system like GTX 295 single-PCB (less likely)

Edit: Looks like it's got dual-slot bracket:







So it's the first bullet point. I expect the card to be about as loud as WindForce 3X coolers from Gigabyte.


----------



## hv43082 (Mar 9, 2011)

My guess is this card will be at least $800 if not more.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 9, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Looking at the way display outputs are arranged, I can guess two possibilities:
> A dual/triple fan cooler that exhausts inside the case (more likely)
> A triple slot graphics card with a vent, just so it could have a single-fan exhaust system like GTX 295 single-PCB (less likely)
> 
> ...



And the GTX 480 SOC with Windforce 3 got good reviews for cooling and noise.....


----------



## Selene (Mar 9, 2011)

I need!


----------



## erixx (Mar 9, 2011)

Sex!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 9, 2011)

for more than $800 u *SHOULD* be able to have sex with it


----------



## N.E.A (Mar 9, 2011)

i just hope that it will run Crysis 2 decently cause this game will Squash every piece of hardware that is inside your system, starting with the GPU


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 9, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> for more than $800 u *SHOULD* be able to have sex with it



I know a good head doctor you might want to see.....


----------



## The Witcher (Mar 9, 2011)

N.E.A said:


> i just hope that it will run Crysis 2 decently cause this game will Squash every piece of hardware that is inside your system, starting with the GPU



Ummmm....WHAT ? This game is so "consolised" to the point that my old P3 would probably run it @ 30 fps....ok not really, using my current rig, I can get more than 60fps easily. 

Anyway, I thinking I'm starting to change my views about dual gpu graphics cards and starting to see the errors in my previous argument about them. Hopefully these new cards won't starting failing on me like the previous generation.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 9, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> Power Consumption - Very High
> Heat - Very High
> Performance - Very High
> Price - Very High
> ...



The card's shader, mem, gpu clock rates were already establish well before the release of 6990.  They may have OC variants if it is slower but it won't be altered in the 2 or weeks before official NDA release/benchmark review.


----------



## Benetanegia (Mar 9, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> The card's shader, mem, gpu clock rates were already establish well before the release of 6990.  They may have OC variants if it is slower but it won't be altered in the 2 or weeks before official NDA release/benchmark review.



But they were obviosly waiting. If it had been slower or if HD6990 had consumed a lot less, they would have delayed* it and make the adjustments. The fact they are releasing it and so soon is enough proof that it is faster.

* It wouldn't even be a delay, because releadse date had not been announced yet.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 9, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> And the GTX 480 SOC with Windforce 3 got good reviews for cooling and noise.....



I know, I was being optimistic when I said it might sound like WF3X. NV wouldn't want a loud reference cooler.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 9, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> I know a good head doctor you might want to see.....



nasty


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 9, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> But they were obviosly waiting. If it had been slower or if HD6990 had consumed a lot less, they would have delayed* it and make the adjustments. The fact they are releasing it and so soon is enough proof that it is faster.
> 
> * It wouldn't even be a delay, because releadse date had not been announced yet.



That's irrelevant to the fact that a specs for the card was already establish well before the release of the 6990.  Therefore, no connection can be made.  One could hypotheses that availability of the card could have played a part of the release date.  But not to make changes to it once the 6690 is released and make their own hard release 2 weeks later. To simplify it, AMD released 1st this time.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 9, 2011)

i like that you mentioned that crysis is intially going to be dx 9. hilarious that nvidia would time the release of what will be the most powerful gpu ever made for a game that "initially" requires 1/8 of its power...


----------



## Benetanegia (Mar 9, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> That's irrelevant to the fact that a specs for the card was already establish well before the release of the 6990.  Therefore, no connection can be made.  One could hypotheses that availability of the card could have played a part of the release date.  But not to make changes to it once the 6690 is released and make their own hard release 2 weeks later. To simplify it, AMD released 1st this time.



It doesn't matter if specs were established, they could have delayed the release 2 weeks and adjust the cards, which is what AMD did with HD69xx lauch. Many partners didn't have the final bios days before they had to send them to retailers.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 9, 2011)

btarunr said:


>



edit nvm

my counting skills need work


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 9, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> It doesn't matter if specs were established, they could have delayed the release 2 weeks and adjust the cards, which is what AMD did with HD69xx lauch. Many partners didn't have the final bios days before they had to send them to retailers.


LOL, I don't find it necessary to argue with you about your conspiracy theory.  Clock were finalized long ago if we are expecting a hard release in 2 weeks.  Apparently, 6990 has performed better then some expected .


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 9, 2011)

they are going to use the same pcb as their original design?? that pic had gf100 gpus, so the newer one shouldnt have as much vrms, they are not needed with gf110. IDK one would think they would release a new pcb image at least


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 9, 2011)

I feel a bundle comming... Crysis 2 with GTX 590.

oh and why it was initially DX9? Consoles.


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Mar 9, 2011)

Nvidia said nothing about shader count or clock speeds... Although it's almost certain that it will be two 570's. This should be pretty interesting, since the 570 and 6970 perform on par. Clocks of course play a big part in if this is able to claim the crown.


----------



## Benetanegia (Mar 9, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> LOL, I don't find it necessary to argue with you about your conspiracy theory.  Clock were finalized long ago if we are expecting a hard release in 2 weeks.  Apparently, 6990 has performed better then some expected .



First of all who says it's going to be a hard launch.

Second, there's no conspiracy theory, both have been doing this kind of thing for a long time. It takes 2 weeks to pack and supply main retailers (hint), so the cards were there waiting to be sent. They were finalized, no one said the opposite, but Nvidia had 2 or 3 different bios with different specs (clocks) that had been qualified for release. They went with what they thought was the best, and the cards are ready to go, *but* if HD6990 had been much better than they thought, they would send the new bios, delay the release so that partners can do the changes and fixed.

Besides they have not had 2 weeks to make this, they knew what the final specs of HD6990 were at least 2-4 weeks ago, because that's when partners got the cards. That gives Nvidia up to 6 weeks to make the required changes.


----------



## Salsoolo (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## v12dock (Mar 9, 2011)

Yellow&Nerdy? said:


> Nvidia said nothing about shader count or clock speeds... Although it's almost certain that it will be two 570's. This should be pretty interesting, since the 570 and 6970 perform on par. Clocks of course play a big part in if this is able to claim the crown.



That's what I was thinking, performance on par with the 6990


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 9, 2011)

v12dock said:


> That's what I was thinking, performance on par with the 6990


That's my thoughts as well.  But we will see once it was released.  I'm basing that on the 570 SLI though.  I wouldn't be surprised if reviewers already have the cards or will soon get them.



Benetanegia said:


> snip


Thanks for substantiating your conspiracy theory.  That's why I said I had no need to argue about it lol.


----------



## mtosev (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone betting which card will be faster? gtx 590 or hd 6990?
I put my money on the hd 6990. nVidia's last dual card was gtx295 in 2008. ATI released the following cards: 4850 X2, 4870 X2, 5970 while nvidia none after gtx295


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 9, 2011)

590 all the way I think. Useless but yeah the 590.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 9, 2011)

For once I'm going to side with Benetanegia (maybe it's my GTX 580 talking). The 6990 comes out and now we get the very quick post 6990 snippet about the GTX 590 coming out on the 22nd.

The date hasn't been comfirmed yet by NV officially?? so it looks to me as if they were waiting to see how the 6990 panned out.

Two weeks before the 6990 release the rumour was that NV would release first and AMD were waiting to see how it was.

My thoughts? AMD got a bit twitchy and figured, 'fuck it' we release now and get to say the most powerful graphics card on the planet. Then they sweat it out and see what the 590 brings. I think the 590 could well be clocked down 580's.

We'll see. I still have no interest in owning one (unless it's quiet and is given to me) 



mtosev said:


> Anyone betting which card will be faster? gtx 590 or hd 6990?
> I put my money on the hd 6990. nVidia's last dual card was gtx295 in 2008. ATI released the following cards: 4850 X2, 4870 X2, 5970 while nvidia none after gtx295



Thats because ATI didnt get the single gpu crown.  NV got the fastest gpu's - didnt really need the e-peen.  Now they do.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 9, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> For once I'm going to side with Benetanegia (maybe it's my GTX 580 talking). The 6990 comes out and now we get the very quick post 6990 snippet about the GTX 590 coming out on the 22nd.
> 
> The date hasn't been comfirmed yet by NV officially?? so it looks to me as if they were waiting to see how the 6990 panned out.
> 
> ...



I dont think they will be able to do two 580s. Im thinking more of two 570s or 560s.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 9, 2011)

mtosev said:


> Anyone betting which card will be faster? gtx 590 or hd 6990?
> I put my money on the hd 6990. nVidia's last dual card was gtx295 in 2008. ATI released the following cards: 4850 X2, 4870 X2, 5970 while nvidia none after gtx295



They could improve the scaling in some of the games tested on the 6990 IMO. It will be interesting to see any new drivers from them between then and now (besides cat 11.3).


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2011)

Everybody saying the 6990 will get curb stomper has viewed xfire 6970 vs sli 580 reviews right? Cause that showed the xfire setup ahead by a little bit. Everyone seems to forget amd's scaling is higher


----------



## ivicagmc (Mar 9, 2011)

Those GPUs are huge comparing with the ones from 6990...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Excuse my ignorace but isnt Fermi a bigger die then ATI?


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 9, 2011)

I will only buy this if it make's me a sandwich and plays with my balls


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 9, 2011)

ati is about to be rocked!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 9, 2011)

cdawall said:


> Everybody saying the 6990 will get curb stomper has viewed xfire 6970 vs sli 580 reviews right? Cause that showed the xfire setup ahead by a little bit. Everyone seems to forget amd's scaling is higher



it is now. was never like that. however, just blatently saying that AMD scaling is higher or better is quite bold. It really depends on the games. Some like CF some like SLI.


----------



## wolf (Mar 9, 2011)

mtosev said:


> Anyone betting which card will be faster? gtx 590 or hd 6990?
> I put my money on the hd 6990. nVidia's last dual card was gtx295 in 2008. ATI released the following cards: 4850 X2, 4870 X2, 5970 while nvidia none after gtx295



the 6990 has proved to set the bar really high, especially on its second more awesome bios, but I wouldnt count nvidia out...

also as for ATI releasing those cards... the GTX295 was the answer to the 4870X2, coming a few months later, and I belive sapphire designed and made the only 4850X2, not ATI.

I'm willing to grant they didnt have an answer to the 5970 but theyre comitted to rivaling the 6990, and this is both camps 4th dual GPU card, the war is on!


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 9, 2011)

Call me crazy but I'm gonna repeat my previous guess that they're gonna use 2 OCed 560Ti cores and the card is gonna be rated at exactly 599$ perform in spitting distance of the 6990 and be an amazing bargain overall  Hey, even a broken clock is right twice a day! 

Besides as others mentioned this shot is old and is not a valid representation of the final product.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 9, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> Call me crazy but I'm gonna repeat my previous guess that they're gonna use 2 OCed 560Ti cores and the card is gonna be rated at exactly 599$ perform in spitting distance of the 6990 and be an amazing bargain overall  Hey, even a broken clock is right twice a day!
> 
> Besides as others mentioned this shot is old and is not a valid representation of the final product.



the 560ti is a GF114. the GTX590 hsa been confirmed to have two GF110. Either a 2 downclocked GTX580 or 2 Full GTX570s with some extra power of some sort


----------



## erocker (Mar 9, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> Call me crazy but I'm gonna repeat my previous guess that they're gonna use 2 OCed 560Ti cores and the card is gonna be rated at exactly 599$ perform in spitting distance of the 6990 and be an amazing bargain overall  Hey, even a broken clock is right twice a day!
> 
> Besides as others mentioned this shot is old and is not a valid representation of the final product.





nvidiaintelftw said:


> the 560ti is a GF114. the GTX590 hsa been confirmed to have two GF110. Either a 2 downclocked GTX580 or 2 Full GTX570s with some extra power of some sort



Clearly, those are not GF114 GPU's on that PCB in the OP. They will be 570's or 580's.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 9, 2011)

Geez, talk about raining on AMD's parade 

Boy, do the people at nVidia know about perfect timing  

I'm guessing both cards will be in very limited supply the next few weeks, and will be used for PR only purposes by both companies...

Personally, I've always preferred using dual single GPU cards in SLI to getting one of these monsters, unless you're shooting for quad SLI or Crossfire, but for the res. most ppl play at that may be too much.


----------



## JATownes (Mar 9, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> I will only buy this if it make's me a sandwich and plays with my balls



I've been looking for a new sig quote.  FOUND IT!!!

But seriously, these cards (6990 & GTX590) are awesome, but (sadly) not needed.  My HD6870 Crossfire setup can push anything on the market with all the eyecandy maxed out, and even one 6870 doesn't get choked up at all.  These are benching cards, nothing more.  

My 2 cents for what its worth.


----------



## JEskandari (Mar 10, 2011)

It would be great card but I don't get it why NVIDIA won't update that aging 
nForce 200 chip they at least can benefit from a little die shrink 

well I guess NVIDIA somewhere have some store filled with these chips


----------



## wahdangun (Mar 10, 2011)

shsh did you all hear polar bear crying? I hope it doesn't started 6th mass extinction when this two beast starting to batle for the crown lol.

on serious note, it will be 4870x2 vs gtx 295, all over again where hd 6990 will be faster in higher resolution or multi monitor config


----------



## cdawall (Mar 10, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> it is now. was never like that. however, just blatently saying that AMD scaling is higher or better is quite bold. It really depends on the games. Some like CF some like SLI.



Overall xfire scales better and damn near every game out there 6970s beat 580s may change after overclocking but as it stands the ati looks like it will perform better.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 10, 2011)

I would guess that it will be based on two 570's just as the GTX 295 (loved that card!) was based on two GTX 275's.
Should be interesting once the reviews start coming out


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 10, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> for more than $800 u *SHOULD* be able to have sex with it


Some of us will


----------



## v12dock (Mar 10, 2011)

So IF the 590 is two 570s then it should in on par with the 6990, I think this will simply come down to clock speeds. (And Drivers  )

If the 590 is slightly faster, who says AMD doesn't counter with a higher clock card...


----------



## Ev1LrYu (Mar 10, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Some of us will



Inb4 pubococcygeal lacerations 



I find it amazing how they are able to handle the thermal envelop involved with these beasts (590/6990). So much muscle, but as others have said, nothing to push


----------



## KainXS (Mar 10, 2011)

going by the memory on the PCB its definitely 384bit memory bus per gpu, 12 memory pieces on the front 12 on the back if thats the card so that cards not a GTX570 core as there would be ten so its a GTX580 core based card there more than likely but thats probably not final.

but I cannot see this card being sold under 850 dollars(maybe 800), with a 768bit memory bus and 3GB


----------



## runnin17 (Mar 10, 2011)

It will be better than the 6990, but two 580's in SLI still will be the much better performer. Not to mention that two 580's will destroy the 590 in regard to overclocking headroom. Kudos to nvidia for getting the power out, but I'll stick with my 580's.


----------



## Dave65 (Mar 10, 2011)

ERazer said:


> finally! cant wait for w1z's review so i can decide which card going to replace my 5870



Me neither but I will probably just get another 580 for SLI..

BTW Razer,how did you get a pick of my X mother in law for your avatar pic?


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 10, 2011)

Again I repeat that picture is oold. It's from pre-november last year. A lot of things may have changed since then. Like for example the type of cores used...


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 10, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I would guess that it will be based on two 570's just as the GTX 295 (loved that card!) was based on two GTX 275's.
> Should be interesting once the reviews start coming out



if we're thinking it will be like the 295 then it wont' be dual 570's it will be two gf 110's with 40 rops and 512 shaders ie a hybrid just like the 295.



HalfAHertz said:


> Again I repeat that picture is oold. It's from pre-november last year. A lot of things may have changed since then. Like for example the type of cores used...



and I repeat dual 560's are nowhere near the same performance and will be crushed by the 6990. so no there's no way nv releases it because unlike a single gpu card, they can't simply bump the clocks to make up for the lack of architecture.


----------



## mtosev (Mar 10, 2011)

wolf said:


> the 6990 has proved to set the bar really high, especially on its second more awesome bios, but I wouldnt count nvidia out...
> 
> also as for ATI releasing those cards... the GTX295 was the answer to the 4870X2, coming a few months later, and I belive *sapphire designed and made the only 4850X2*, not ATI.
> 
> I'm willing to grant they didnt have an answer to the 5970 but theyre comitted to rivaling the 6990, and this is both camps 4th dual GPU card, the war is on!



AMD doesn't agree with you


----------



## Imsochobo (Mar 10, 2011)

wolf said:


> the 6990 has proved to set the bar really high, especially on its second more awesome bios, but I wouldnt count nvidia out...
> 
> also as for ATI releasing those cards... the GTX295 was the answer to the 4870X2, coming a few months later, and I belive sapphire designed and made the only 4850X2, not ATI.
> 
> I'm willing to grant they didnt have an answer to the 5970 but theyre comitted to rivaling the 6990, and this is both camps 4th dual GPU card, the war is on!



ati have made another dualcard, and it was not radeon  so 5th from amd and 4th from NV.
7900gx2 9800gx2 295 -> 590.




KainXS said:


> going by the memory on the PCB its definitely 384bit memory bus per gpu, 12 memory pieces on the front 12 on the back if thats the card so that cards not a GTX570 core as there would be ten so its a GTX580 core based card there more than likely but thats probably not final.
> 
> but I cannot see this card being sold under 850 dollars(maybe 800), with a 768bit memory bus and 3GB



it is extremely expensive, the price for those die's are really high, the powerconsumtion and everything allthogether makes it impossible to stay within PCI-e specs and beat 6990, unless they scale good downclocked with voltage(or in other words, the last mhz's of 580 required alot of voltage)
384 bit doesnt help out on the PCB design.


----------



## Red_Machine (Mar 10, 2011)

I'll reiterate what I said earlier.  The picture in the article is the same one that was leaked last year (i.e. a VERY early prototype board).  It has most likely changed significantly since then, so all this estimation of bus width based on RAM chip number, number of PCIe connectors, etc is all pointless.

The card released will most likely be very different from the one pictured.


----------



## Jonap_1st (Mar 10, 2011)

im pretty sure that gf110 would be two 570's, cause one 580 already suck 260w.. i cant imagine if two 580 being stuck on one pcb, it would suck more than 360w (based on 570 sli)

but 570 sli still pretty nice though, if it priced under $700, it will be more competitive..


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 10, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> I'll reiterate what I said earlier.  The picture in the article is the same one that was leaked last year (i.e. a VERY early prototype board).  It has most likely changed significantly since then, so all this estimation of bus width based on RAM chip number, number of PCIe connectors, etc is all pointless.
> 
> The card released will most likely be very different from the one pictured.



Exactly.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yellow&Nerdy? said:


> Nvidia said nothing about shader count or clock speeds... Although it's almost certain that it will be two 570's. This should be pretty interesting, since the 570 and 6970 perform on par. Clocks of course play a big part in if this is able to claim the crown.



Uhm guys was it NOT Nvidia that had the gtx 580 out before the 6900`s and walked away with the fastest card,Now AMD released the 6990 first and walked away with the single world`s fastest graphics card,So why is some of you saying he gtx590 will kick it to the curb....If the 570`s run on par with the 6970 but they in turn cream them in crossfire/sli performance.If and only a big IF Nvidia worked on their sli performance then i can say the GTX590 will kick the 6990 to the curb.Just a thought.

ATi have had as dual cards

1,The 128 Rage Maxx released 1998
2,3870x2 released 05-06
3,4870x2 released 07
4.5970 released 09
5,6990 released 1week ago 
Hope that clears the argument of which brand has had more dual cards out.


----------



## wahdangun (Mar 10, 2011)

the thing is if this card was aimed at surround view user then it must have at least 2 GB of ram if they want to compete with HD 6990, but with 380 bit buss it make it difficult for nvdia especially if they chose to use 3 GB per GPU then the card will be expensive, add more heat and complexity on the PCB but if they opted to use 1,5 gb per GPU then it become pointless (unless nvdia willing to price it lower than AMD but it won't happen with this big GPU)

alternatively nvdia could lower the buss to 320 bit or even 256 bit and use faster GDDR5 memory.


----------



## wolf (Mar 10, 2011)

mtosev said:


> AMD doesn't agree with you
> http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/9962/attachmentiu.jpg



but did this card ever make a hard launch? I'm pretty sure they didn't sell any, the only ones I can find that were actually bought/sold/reviewed etc were the sapphire exclusive design ones. also they are the only that appear on TPU's GPU and GPU Bios database.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 10, 2011)

wolf said:


> but did this card ever make a hard launch? I'm pretty sure they didn't sell any, the only ones I can find that were actually bought/sold/reviewed etc were the sapphire exclusive design ones. also they are the only that appear on TPU's GPU and GPU Bios database.



Sapphire is the only maker of this card. I dare you to find another.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 10, 2011)

THE 4850x2 does not count ,It was never released from ATI/AMD and has NO SUPPORT even Sapphire does not support it .This is the very first x2 card ever made and is the forgotten ATI card ....http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/ragefurymaxx/default.asp

So the 6990 makes it the 5th card released.As for the GTX590 i worry that the nv200 chip will bottle neck the card.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 10, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> THE 4850x2 does not count ,It was never released from ATI/AMD and has NO SUPPORT even Sapphire does not support it .This is the very first x2 card ever made and is the forgotten ATI card ....http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/ragefurymaxx/default.asp
> 
> So the 6990 makes it the 5th card released.As for the GTX590 i worry that the nv200 chip will bottle neck the card.



Of course it counts. Its a duel GPU card.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 10, 2011)

what about that dual 1950xt card?

pix:http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/219841-15-sapphire-1950-dual


----------



## wolf (Mar 10, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sapphire is the only maker of this card. I dare you to find another.



thats exactly my point, sapphire are the ones that designed and made the 4850x2 that actually saw daylight, not AMD/ATI.

and as pointed out yeah they also made the dual X1950 back in the day.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 10, 2011)

it is an early prototype but that dosen't change the fact thats thats 2 580's(or 480's) on that one in the picture, if were talking about what the real 590 that will be released will be then based on EVGA's dual






dual 560's 4GB will probably be it or 570's with 5GB

PS why did you use that picture bta


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 10, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> what about that dual 1950xt card?
> 
> pix:http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/219841-15-sapphire-1950-dual



Was that ever sold? I dont remember that one.



KainXS said:


> it is an early prototype but that dosen't change the fact thats thats 2 580's(or 480's) on that one in the picture, if were talking about what the real 590 that will be released will be then based on EVGA's dual
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110310/EVGA-DUal-GPU-Backevgadual-gpugeforceces201102.jpg
> 
> dual 560's 4GB will probably be it or 570's with 5GB
> ...



I think it will be two 570's


----------



## erocker (Mar 10, 2011)

KainXS said:


> dual 560's 4GB will probably be it or 570's with 5GB
> 
> PS why did you use that picture bta



Where's your source that it will probablly be two 560's?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 10, 2011)

erocker said:


> Where's your source that it will probablly be two 560's?



I think hes guessing like we all are unless I missread it.


----------



## wolf (Mar 10, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I think it will be two 570's



my money is on a GPU somewhere between the two, like the GTX295 was all the SP's but still cut ROPS and memory bus...

I'm feeling 512 sp's per GPU, hopefully all 48 rops and 512 bit of the memory and GTX570 clockspeeds, but it might end up being 40 ROP/320 bit after all.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 10, 2011)

I am just looking at EVGA's dual gpu and guessing, thats the best bet right now and EVGA's card they showed at CES2011 looks like a more mature version of the other designs with a similar layout, My guess is 2 cards a 590 with a 114 core and a 595 with a 110 core.


----------



## xXxBREAKERxXx (Mar 10, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> But they were obviosly waiting. If it had been slower or if HD6990 had consumed a lot less, they would have delayed* it and make the adjustments. The fact they are releasing it and so soon is enough proof that it is faster.
> 
> * It wouldn't even be a delay, because releadse date had not been announced yet.


It is a delay actualy. They will show it at the Pax 2-3 Manufacturers (expecting ASUS DCII or III ? version). And i expected 59x to be launched after the Pax. HD 6990 already droped the price to 570 -580 euro (40 euros down).
And also not avialable in the market. GTX 580 dcii also disappeared  from the markt. I guess all waiting for Pax to adjust the prices. 
And i think if Nvidia beats 6990 in Power Consumption and Numbers Nvidia will likely overpriced a lot. If it willl beat it only by numbers Price would be pretty much close to each other. Waiting for Pax and guess waiting 22 march. Realy need Best of the Year VGA for normal price (well nvidia always overpricing it). I hope ASUS to Intoduce DCII fast for them.


----------



## erocker (Mar 10, 2011)

Hmm...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 10, 2011)

erocker said:


> Hmm...
> 
> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2011/03/11x0310890945-1299750445.jpg



Is that two 8-pins I spy?


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 10, 2011)

Selected quoted lines to go with erockers pic.



> ....here's a sentimental look back upon 2010 and another little prototype that NVIDIA had kicking around its labs back then. Emerging over in a Chinese forum, this dual-GPU board features two GF104 chips.....



And to quote the article in TPU we're all jabbering about..



> ...GeForce GTX 590 uses two *GF110*...


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 10, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> THE 4850x2 does not count ,It was never released from ATI/AMD and has NO SUPPORT even Sapphire does not support it .This is the very first x2 card ever made and is the forgotten ATI card ....http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/ragefurymaxx/default.asp
> 
> So the 6990 makes it the 5th card released.As for the GTX590 i worry that the nv200 chip will bottle neck the card.



Sorry, did I imagine the 3870X2 then?  Of course the 4850x2 counts and in effect was the 3870x2's Big brother in the architectural line, it was released by Sapphire and some members here had it, irrespective of the crap support which I agree on, it counts cause it exists and went to retail.  It was manufactured and sold under license from AMD/ATi and bears their branding.


----------



## Boilerhog (Mar 11, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> Sorry, did I imagine the 3870X2 then?  Of course the 4850x2 counts and in effect was the 3870x2's Big brother in the architectural line, it was released by Sapphire and some members here had it, irrespective of the crap support which I agree on, it counts cause it exists and went to retail.  It was manufactured and sold under license from AMD/ATi and bears their branding.



 then i guess the Dual 6600 and Dual 6800 by Gigabyte, i assume ,also under licence by the big green envy,  would also count.this Jaton Dual 8400gs should be under licence, lol.

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=VIDEO-558PCI-QDLP-DT&cat=VCD


----------



## _JP_ (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm sorry, that card just doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 11, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Was that ever sold? I dont remember that one.


yes, newegg even carried it, but it's the x1950*pro* dual not xt. at any rate it was and is the fastest directx 9 card (ie only supports up to dx9) 




TheMailMan78 said:


> I think it will be two 570's


I still think it will either be dual 580's or dual 570's with 512 sp enabled. (so like the 295 was)


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 11, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> I'm sorry, that card just doesn't make any sense to me.



2 gpu's means it can support 4 DVI conections, which means 4 monitors at low power consumption+sound, could be good for people who do a lot of 2d work


----------



## _JP_ (Mar 11, 2011)

Still doesn't make sense to me because that's all fine and dandy, but is costs $199.99!! There are better solutions (i.e. the HD 5000 line). I can only see this employed in a strictly single-purpose "it has to be this way, period" solution and that would be with a mini-ITX board that only has a PCI expansion slot. Which, still confuses me and I question it's viability and purpose.
Please, somebody enlighten me on this, because I surely missing something here.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 11, 2011)

Do we have an ETA yet?


----------



## wahdangun (Mar 12, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Still doesn't make sense to me because that's all fine and dandy, but is costs $199.99!! There are better solutions (i.e. the HD 5000 line). I can only see this employed in a strictly single-purpose "it has to be this way, period" solution and that would be with a mini-ITX board that only has a PCI expansion slot. Which, still confuses me and I question it's viability and purpose.
> Please, somebody enlighten me on this, because I surely missing something here.



maybe it was for PCI gaming hardcore like u2k used to be lol


----------



## Boilerhog (Mar 12, 2011)

wahdangun said:


> maybe it was for PCI gaming hardcore like u2k used to be lol



maybe i can see it on one pc 4 15" touchscreens at the retail sales counter.


----------



## xXxBREAKERxXx (Mar 12, 2011)

GeForce GTX 580 	GeForce GTX 590
Core 	GF110 (40nm) 	2x GF110 (40nm)
CUDA Cores 	512 	2x 512
TMUs 	64 	2x 64
ROPs 	48 	2x 48
Chiptakt 	772 Mhz 	2x 60x Mhz
Shadertakt 	1544 Mhz 	2x 12xx Mhz
Speichertakt 	4800 Mhz 	2x 3400 Mhz
Speicherinterface 	384 Bit 	2x 384 Bit
Speichergröße 	1,5 GB GDDR5 	2x 1,5 GB GDDR5
TDP 	ca. 244 Watt 	375 Watt (Maximal)

Some info i found in the net. Provided by German site
http://www.hardwareboard.eu/content...X-590-bekannt.-UPDATE-3-Finale-Daten-bekannt-!


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 12, 2011)

xXxBREAKERxXx said:


> GeForce GTX 580 	GeForce GTX 590
> Core 	GF110 (40nm) 	2x GF110 (40nm)
> CUDA Cores 	512 	2x 512
> TMUs 	64 	2x 64
> ...



The memory will be clocked at only 850 MHz?  Let's hope that's not the case


----------



## meran (Mar 12, 2011)

how it can be 250 watt and the 570 is 220watt


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 12, 2011)

meran said:


> how it can be 250 watt and the 570 is 220watt



magic pixie dust


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 13, 2011)

xXxBREAKERxXx said:


> GeForce GTX 580 	GeForce GTX 590
> Core 	GF110 (40nm) 	2x GF110 (40nm)
> CUDA Cores 	512 	2x 512
> TMUs 	64 	2x 64
> ...



	GeForce GTX 580	GeForce GTX 590
Core	GF110 (40nm)	2x GF110 (40nm)
CUDA cores	512	2x 512
TMUs	64	2x 64
ROPs	48	2x 48
Chip clock	772 Mhz	2x 60x Mhz
Shader Clock	1544 Mhz	2x 12xx Mhz
Memory clock	4800 Mhz	2x 3400 MHz
Memory Interface	384 Bit	2x 384 Bit
Memory Size	1.5 GB GDDR5	2x 1.5 GB GDDR5
TDP	about 244 watts	375 watts (maximum)

A quick translation for anyone that needs it- Google chromes automatic translate is so helpful


----------

